
After 25 Years, San Francisco’s Maverick Conductor Moves On - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/05/arts/music/san-francisco-symphony-michael-tilson-thomas-mtt.html
======
ian-g
My favorite MTT moment:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgzsPoTp2iA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgzsPoTp2iA)

High school band nerd me and my friends loved seeing this. Professional
musicians have to be so accurate^, especially in orchestras. It's nice to see
they still sometimes fuck up.

^ When I was considering becoming a music major, my teacher told me to get a
binder of music. I forget it's name, but it contained 95% of all the classical
music you'd play (french horn, so classical) and told me I would have to learn
it all and be able to pull any of it out almost note perfect to have a chance.

^ Also on the subject of being perfect - when SFS rehearsed a few years ago,
MTT would stop you at some point, give some instruction, and move on. No re-
run, everybody was good enough to note it down and not fuck it up the next
time. Pro musicians are machines

